# 75716 & 75630 Together



## asnelling (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is appropriate to bill a 75630 (angiography ABD & Iliac) with a 75716 (bilateral lower ext. run-off)?  Our medicaid carrier denied this as bundled but Medicaid sometimes denies things in error.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## lisammy (Sep 8, 2008)

I usually bill a 75625 with 75716 or 75710 and bill a 75630 if their finding include the runoff but they do not leave the aorta with the cath.
Any other suggestions from anybody else?


----------



## nanp (Sep 9, 2008)

75630 is an abd angio with runoff to at least the iliacs.  Therefore, you can not bill 75625, abd angio and 75710 or 75716, extremity angiogram with 75630.  There is one exception and that would be if you are performing an angiogram of the upper extremities in which case you would bill 75710 or 75716.


----------

